# Can anyone tell me if they've had similar symptoms?



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi there
I don't know where else I'll find other ladies to ask about this so I hope you don't mind me imposing when I'm definately a post-IVF'er!

I finished my IVF treatments 5 years ago and went on to adopt my children. Over the past couple of years I've had a few unusual gynae problems but never sought advice or help, but in the summer I went for my usual smear test and when it was attempted and couldn;t be done, it was revealed that I have some sort of thing going on in the "downstairs department" and I was referred to see a gynae.
So last week I anxiously went to see the gynae - who, out of coincidence, happens to be the IVF consultant who we'd seen all that time ago.
I explained all of my symptoms, in varying areas of down there, and after examination he said that my vaginal opening is tiny, and that although my skin inside looks healthy, it's very thin and so prescribed oestrogen cream to "build up the walls".
I don't see him again for a couple of months and are now worried that reading on the internet (which I know I shouldn't do anyway!) that shrinking of the opening and thinning of the vaginal walls can be a symptom of the menopause. I am 32 years old and still having regular periods.
I am concerned that these symptoms are stemming from something else happening further up. But no blood tests or scans have been ordered. 
So at the moment, I've had it proved that down there isn't the same as it's always been, it's changed, but I don't know why. I don't know why I have the severe pain deep inside me on penetration of the speculum (and believe me, it was severe  ), and have no idea if either problem is connected to my ovary worries.



Do you think that this prescription is to ease my suffering so that a full examination can be taken place at the next appointment? I just don't understand if he's assuming I'm like that down there, because I'm lacking in oestrogen, surely a blood test would show how much or little I have in my body and might explain a reason for it. 
Has anyone else had same symptoms and been diagnosed with anything other than early menopause?
I am so scared and don't know where to speak to someone. If I'd have had scans or tests taken then I'd feel easier about waiting until December, because I'd feel like something was being done, but instead I'm sort of feeling ignored.

Thanks in advance x


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Anyone??


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Sorry can't really help but if you're worried about POF I'd ask your GP to do a simple blood test & that will tell you what is going on in there. You can also buy tests in the chemist these days to check ovarian reserve but I don't know how effective they are.

I'd also ask your gynae for a full explanation at your next appt or make an appt specifcally to discuss what he thinks might be the problem


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

POF??


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Premature ovarian failure (menopause)


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks
I've been looking up "oestrogen defiency" and "premature ovarian failure" and all I can find is post menopausal. Now if I am having premature ovarian failure and the start of the menopause, why do I not have any other symptom? The gynae said lack of oestogen, I assume, because of my vaginal symptoms, but they don't include dryness, I've never had a problem with self lubrication! My periods are full throttle like always (mores the pity!), No hot flushes or anything that I can associate with the menopause. I wished he'd have ordered a test of somesort so I'd have some clue of what's happening to me.

Pains in left side hip, ovary area, severe pain deep inside on penetration. Do these symptoms ring any bells with anyone??
Can I ask the gynae for scans and further tests if need be? What should I be asking for?

Many thanks


----------

